

Ask HN: Any recommendations for live chat and email support operators/agents? - p_k

I'm looking for cordial, native-English speaking operators that can work around the clock to provide customer support for my commercial products.<p>Any recommendations would be helpful.
======
p_k
Nobody? :\

